# Storage S-2



## rktect 1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I always end up questioning myself on the S-1 vs. S-2.  Drives me nuts.

Anyways, I have a large standard grocery store for review.  Unlimited area, sprinklered, non separated mixed use as M/S-1  It is roughly 60% M and 40% S

But which S?  S-2 seems to fit correctly yet they want to call it out as S-1 

Shouldn't this be a separated mixed use M/S-2 with a 1 hour wall between?  Can you then just say "well, we don't want to create a 1 hour wall protecting the S space from the more hazardous M space so lets call it an S-1 and not S-2?" 

What would need to be in the storage area to make it S-1 instead of S-2  It is just grocery store stuff, coolers for produce, meats, bakery, etc etc.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jun 15, 2017)

250,000 sq. ft. area building


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2017)

What would need to be in the storage area to make it S-1 instead of S-2

Combustible products such as paper goods, although very limited in the amounts,  They should have to provide a commodities list for the sprinkler design, just ask for a copy and make a determination


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

The entire grocery store including so called storage is a

" M Occupancy"

Which edition are you using and will give you a code section


----------



## rktect 1 (Jun 15, 2017)

We are using the 2015 IBC.


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

Read the definition of M

Included stocks of goods

It is all a M


----------



## khsmith55 (Jun 15, 2017)

cda I may have to disagree with you on this one....if it's not accessible to the public I would go with S-2.

*309.1 Mercantile Group M. *Mercantile Group M occupancy


includes, among others, the use of a building or structure or a

portion thereof for the display and sale of merchandise, and

involves stocks of goods, wares or merchandise incidental to

such purposes *and accessible to the public*. Mercantile occupancies

shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Ken


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

Does not say the storage has to be accessible 


What is put in front of the wall, is the same as in the back


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok,,


What would need to be in the storage area to make it S-1 instead of S-2 It is just grocery store stuff, coolers for produce, meats, bakery, etc etc.

Stuff that does not burn stored in or on stuff that does not burn.

S-2 metal rotors stored in metal cages on metal racks


buildings used for the storage of noncombustible materials


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

Behind the deli, customer service counter, butcher block, bakery, etc are not accessible to the public

Storage in those areas, still a M.

But RGLA, says the stock area is storage, per the good book

https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759


----------



## RLGA (Jun 15, 2017)

If out in the open as part of the display (e.g., CostCo or Sam's Club), then it is Group M. If not accessible to the public (i.e., a warehouse or storage room in the back), then it is a Group S. For a grocery store, there are several things that would push it into a Group S-1: Aerosols, books, grains, soaps, sugar, and tobacco products just to name those listed in IBC Section 311.2. If the stored item is primarily combustible, then it is likely a Group S-1 occupancy.


----------



## sergoodo (Jun 16, 2017)

If the building construction type, area, and compliance with the most restrictive...for S-2 - then non-separated S2/M 

I am getting a disconnect with the word "standard" associated with grocery store almost 6 ac. in size.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 20, 2017)

If they call it S-1 I am not one to argue...seems right to me.


----------



## steveray (Jun 21, 2017)

S1 is typically the "more combustible"....so I would go that way....


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 29, 2017)

I have always called these type of spaces an S-2 occupancy.  The 2015 IBC clarifies as follows:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/3/use-and-occupancy-classification#3 

*311.3 Low-Hazard Storage, Group S-2*

Storage Group S-2 occupancies include, among others, buildings used for the storage of noncombustible materials such as products on wood pallets or in paper cartons with or without single thickness divisions; or in paper wrappings. Such products are permitted to have a negligible amount of plastic _trim_, such as knobs, handles or film wrapping. Group S-2 storage uses shall include, but not be limited to, storage of the following: 

Asbestos 

Beverages up to and including 16-percent alcohol in metal, glass or ceramic containers 

Dairy products in nonwaxed coated paper containers 

Empty cans 

Food products 

Foods in noncombustible containers 

Fresh fruits and vegetables in nonplastic trays or containers 

Frozen foods 

You will not need to provide a fire resistance rating between the M and S-1 space (if they are insistent on calling it S-1 even though it is an S-2).  This is because the building has been designed as a non-separated mixed use building.  Therefore, because a separation is not provided between the two spaces - the height/area and construction type must be based on an S-1 occupancy or M occupancy, whichever is the strictest.  Furthermore, the fire protection systems (fire alarm and sprinkler) requirements must be based on an S-1 occupancy or M occupancy, whichever is the strictest.  The only reason you would ever separate such a space would be to evaluate each space independently for fire protection systems or to try and reduce the construction type.  it is very rare that this option is pursued unless its a larger building trying to get to non-rated construction or something or to try and save on fire protection systems in the space.


----------

